# Impossible folding front facade/tunnel



## niblique71

Well here's the latest creation I am working on. It's a folding origamy style front facade. It will eventually include a tunnel that folds inside the facade. It will be mounted to my 5' high RR tie wall where the hinges will be located. The reason for all this crazyness is that my propery is the most challenging that I have seen to date since I have joined the group (that should be a thread in and of itself?? Most challenging property to haunt?) . The facade will be located at the bottom of my ultra steep driveway and will be foldable to allow vehicles to enter and exit my driveway without major dissassembly during the haunt season. Here are some of the in-progress photos.


----------



## niblique71

*More pics*

For some reason I could Only post two pics in the original thread so here's a few more. The frame is made of welded square tubing frame, with a custom designed hinge that will allow the tunnel section to be folded into the middle like a sandwich. The plywood is 1/4" veneer style. The arch stones are square cut and beveled using a mitre saw. The natural stones (Not yet shown) are irregular and will look like a mortered stone wall around the arch. When this part is complete I will create the tunnel section.





The center hinges shown above are offest to allow the future tunnel to be housed between the two main panels when it's folded. Note the two horizontal bolts. They are to bolt the two halve together on haunt night (and during the creation process). Combined with the hinges this assembly is very safe and very sturdy with the "Safety" bolts installed.


----------



## niblique71

Hmmmm Still won't let me post 5 pics properly... So here's the last two for now


----------



## The_Caretaker

Keep us informed how its going and liked to see it folded


----------



## Creep Cringle

Nice! Lucky you with all that room to work with! Keep us posted


----------



## niblique71

The rest of the stones are glued on and partially distressed. I added some cement texture between the stones.

Yes, this thing not only folds in half at the center, it will also swing out of the way via another hinge on the right side (Not really visible in these pics). It can be dissassembled into two parts by removing the bolts from the center hinge for (easier??) storage. The center hinge is in the back and the gap in the front (center) is hidden by the keystone and the stone directly above it. Those two stones are only glued on one panal and left unglued on the other to allow it to open. Once I get a few more details finished, I'll show pics of how it folds up and swings out of the way.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

nice work


----------



## Bronx Banshee

WOW! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## doggieshop

I just have to say...... You are amazing!! I love this. The stone work is beautiful! See ya soon.


----------



## stagehand1975

Are all of those stone made from foam insulation board


----------



## niblique71

Each stone was hand carved from the pink dense foam insulation then distressed using my torpedo heater and a blowtorch with water droplets. I used 1", 1.5" and 2" thick foam to get get a very 3-D effect on the natural stones. I'm thinking that it will look really nice with the lighting I'm planning. The arch stones are 1" and 1.5" thick and the keystone is cut from a 2" thick piece. Once all the stones were cut and distressed they were carefully spaced and glued to the plywood with gorilla glue. I then used a very diluted mixture of grey primer and black paint (Latex) in the joints and while the paint was still wet I sprinkled some Sand/morter mix (cement) on the paint and dry brushed it around for good coverage. When that was partially set-up I stood the assembly upright and brushed off the excess and then used my leaf blower to remove the remaining powder. 

Although I'm extremely happy with the way the joints look I am concerned about the painting process. I might have to do a second application of the cement/paint after the stones are primed and painted. Still thinking about how I will finish the paint to get that grungy railroad-tunnel look. Any advice??

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rich_K

Clever idea on the hinged facade for the driveway. The stone work is looking great.


----------



## beelce

Outstanding


----------



## SPOOKY J

Amazing job!


----------



## fick209

Your stone work is excellent, nice detail!


----------



## NoahFentz

Very cool! As far as painting...if yer going with greys I would get some empty containers and mix a bunch of light and dark greys. Like you carved each stone each stone should be painted a different color. I would even add a couple brown ones. If you go to flickr.com you can search stone walls to get some coloring ideas. Add some moss painting techniques by Dave the dead and maybe some liquid nail vines.

Lookin good...we really need to get together in october and visit each others haunts.


----------



## niblique71

I got some painting done, primed and main colors. Did a little dry brushing on the stones but want to do a lot more to really bring it to life. It's still a little dark and needs a twinge of brighter color to make the stones look more natural. It needs some browns and tans and other natural colors on the "natural stones".



















Note the main swing hinges on the right side


----------



## debbie5

Pls explain where this will be used...I mean, under what lighting conditions? You may want to try & duplicate the light it will be seen under, and paint it under that lighting. That will help you know how subtle vs how strongly to paint/contrast it. It seems to need more heavy handed contrast painting. it would look even more real if you were consistent with where the hi and lowlights were; e.g. do you want a shadow on the bottoms of the rocks, and hilights to the right?? It looks really nice so far!


----------



## niblique71

It'll be used at the bottom of my steep driveway, so for half of the haunt it will be in natural light. The other half of the night it'll be lit by LED lighting. I'm not worried about the night-time affect since I can create a lot of contrast by using lighting angles and possibly colored lighting. With that said I totally agree with you. It needs more contrast even though it does look better in person than in the pics. I am a novice "faux realism" painter and need as much advice as I can get. I am learning though... I'll get it right eventually.


----------



## NoahFentz

lookin good...play around. I would use subtle browns to dry brush as accent on some stones. the whole stones do not have to be colored. You know me I like sloppy/random.


----------



## Dark Star

Really nice work!!


----------



## niblique71

Ok I've tried my hand at some dry-brushing and other techniques. This is another foray into an unknown realm for me. Thanks to some demos and some great advice, I got it close. I'm just not sure if I want to add more color or stop right here.

Do I need more color?? Remember I'm trying to get a grungy railroad tunnel look for my mine shaft entrance theme. Hense the blackened area above the center of the arch. Any suggestions or thoughts??




























If I decide I'm satisfied with the paint as is, the front facade is only about 1/3 finished. I still need to create and decorate the foldable tunnel wings, and the tunnel roof. I'm dying to set up what I have to show everyone how it folds. Gotta wait for the paint to dry for a few days. Hopefully I'll have a few new pics up by the end of the week.

Guess I need to clean up those shelves that the facade is leaning against LOLOL


----------



## trishaanne

That looks great Greg. Feel free to bring it with you on Saturday as a demo
Can't wait to see the finished product. Be prepared to answer alot of my questions...hehehe. I need to make something that breaks down to save space.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Very nice work.
Wish I had the space to make something like this.
Even with it folding up,it would not fit in my garage...


----------



## NoahFentz

The stones came out great. Leave it alone.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's pretty damn cool!


----------



## Rich_K

Looks great! In the next few days as the paint drys, and you start work on the other parts, you might see somthing You'll want to change or not. You're off to a great start, nice work!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Lookin good, all I would add is some grunge along each side of the tunnel where the wheels of the train would spray up mud and grunge from the rails. Also I would go a little heaver in the center with the soot. Since my other hobby is model trains this is what is usually done on layouts


----------



## joker

Looks great. I agree that it needs a little more grungieness. Something else I'd want to add is maybe some vines and/or moss.


----------



## debbie5

The stones came out great! Don't change a thing! 
it looks awesome!

You can always add dead plants etc at bottom of wall. I dig up big clumps of weedy grass (roots and all, so the clumps stay upright & I can easly position them)and hack down huge thistle branches in September to use at my cemetery entrance.As you drive around this summer, scope out vacant lots or overgrown roadsides for good vines, etc.


----------



## The Watcher

That is looking great. I have been looking at some way to do one of these, that is easy to store.


----------



## fick209

Wow, your stones came out fantastic, very nice work. Looking forward to next update


----------



## Creep Cringle

Looking good! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## niblique71

I'm definately going to add some "Greenery" to the facade as well as some Lichen. I agree with the comments about "more grunge" at the top and at the bottom to more closely match what an active "old time steam train" tunnel would look like. 

Although this year is sort of a haunted, toxic mine theme, next year I want to rig up a steam train soundtrack with a light at the end of the tunnel that grows bigger and brighter as the train sound get's closer. As the ghostly train passes by there will be a rush of air from an air cannon to really give the tots that feeling that they have just had a "Ghost train" pass through them. Lots of Ideas for the future. 

THANKS everyone for the great comments and suggestions. I really couldn't have started this without this forum for guidance, Ideas and support.

I will keep the updates comming. My next step is to set it up so I can custom build the tunnel wings to the grade of my driveway (pics to come soon). I really wanted to hide this from my neighbors till halloween, but that will be impossible. I guess everyone will get a great priview.


----------



## DeathTouch

I am so liking this.


----------



## niblique71

Ok.... Here's the Folding part that many of you have been asking to see. I still need to make some brackets and gadgets to secure it in the folded position. I want to be able to unfold the entire assembly (when it's finished) in less than a minute. When it's in the display position, and the center hinge is locked with extra bolts, it's actually very sturdy and secure.

Some of the white lines that are visible on my driveway represent the tunnel section that will also be attached to the facade on hinges. The main center hinges on the facade are designed to give room for the tunnel wings when folded. The tunnel wings will most likely be made of 1/2" plywood or large sheets of re-enforced pink foam. The roof will likely be netting or geotextile fabric with PVC pipe as the support members (arched).

The coolest part was that it took less than a minute to attach the facade to the RR tie wall. Although I'll probably have way more than 100 hours into this project when it's finished it will set up and disassemble in less than 5 minutes with one helper including the tunnel section. For storage, it can be broken down into 5 distinct parts, The facade (2pcs), the tunnel wings (2 pcs) and the tunnel roof.

More pics to come as the tunnel part get's designed and built.

Oh Geez.. the neighbors are already slowing down to look...... I guess the impossible facade is no longer impossible... WHEW.........


----------



## Creep Cringle

WOW! Looks even better now that I can see how it will function. Very creative.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That kicks ass!


----------



## Stiff Kitten

Great job


----------



## debbie5

It would be cool if you could edit this and then project it onto glass so it floats, transparently...





I like the audio....


----------



## HauntCast

That is some outstanding work. I need to make a Dungeon wall similar to that style. That's for the inspiration.


----------



## niblique71

> debbie5 It would be cool if you could edit this and then project it onto glass so it floats, transparently...
> 
> YouTube- Oncoming Train!


That's VERY Cool!!! WOuld be even cooler if it was an old time 4-6-4 steam train belching smoke and making that classic steam engine sound, thundering closer and closer. Add in a nice doppler effect as it passes. I'm going to attempt something like that for 2011. My original thought was to have a distant headlight that get's brighter and larger as the sound get's louder and louder. I'm not sure if I should use the peppers ghost technique (projected) or use a spotlight light with a remote control iris of some kind. I have a year to ponder the solution. I'm sure that someone in here has done something like it.

Thanks for that link Debby5


----------



## Spookie

Just found the thread and super cool idea there niblique71. I'm all for collapsibility and saving storage space for halloween. You did an outstanding job on the facade. I've been debating how to make a cave opening for my haunt and will probably take a cue from you. I recently saw an Apprentice episode with the Harry Potter theme and they made stones similar to how you did yours. I loved theirs but I think yours are even better. The coloring came out wonderful, and I don't know what kind of light you will have on it but so much detail gets lost at night anyway.

I like Debby5's idea for the train in the tunnel. If you could get a projector, cover your opening with window insulating sheeting (I just bought some on clearance a number of weeks ago from Walmart for windows on a facade), you could project the image on the sheeting for next to nothing. I'd add low-lying fog in front of the tunnel to help cover up the projector. Can't wait to see how you end up setting stuff up for this season.


----------



## niblique71

Another update. For anyone who is still unclear how the whole thing works, these pics should help clarify things.

Here it is folded with the tunnel wings attached









Note the tunnel wings sandwiched between the main facade. 









Here it is partially unfolded







\


----------



## niblique71

Heres another angle









Totally unfolded with the unfinished tunnel wings.









This pic really shows the Idea. The tunnel wings are obviously not finished. The part that I cut off of the bottom of the tunnel wings will go on top of the pieces you see here to keep the sides roughly equidistant in height to the driveway. That's just so the tunnel sides will have the same height even though your walking uphill. Once that is done I will distress the foam in the tunnel, paint it, and start working on the PVC and fabric tunnel roof.









Due to the forcast of bad weather and high winds, I took the Facade down after these pics were taken. Disassembly was a snap even though it did take two people to Huff it up the hill. The tunnel wings just lifted off and were carried separately. Although cumbersome getting it to a carrying pisiton... the main facade wasn't really that bad to move around. So far it's living up to design expectations.


----------



## Allen H

Very nice work, Looks great.


----------



## pagan

Awesome!


----------



## NoahFentz

yeah...WOW!


----------



## GhoulishCop

niblique71,

_Sweet Jesus_, Greg! I saw the original pics you posted and I was pretty impressed, but the whole design just blows me away. The folding wings, portability, positioning to the driveway...and let's not forget your incredible paint job. Damn! That's just one cool piece. Great job.

Rich


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> The stones came out great! Don't change a thing!
> it looks awesome!
> 
> You can always add dead plants etc at bottom of wall. I dig up big clumps of weedy grass (roots and all, so the clumps stay upright & I can easly position them)and hack down huge thistle branches in September to use at my cemetery entrance.As you drive around this summer, scope out vacant lots or overgrown roadsides for good vines, etc.


I originally misunderstood you debbie, I didn't see the word "dead" as I read that post. That's a GREAT Idea and would really add character in front of the facade. Wish I had some tumbleweeds to throw in.


----------



## niblique71

Spookie said:


> Just found the thread and super cool idea there niblique71. I'm all for collapsibility and saving storage space for halloween. You did an outstanding job on the facade. I've been debating how to make a cave opening for my haunt and will probably take a cue from you. I recently saw an Apprentice episode with the Harry Potter theme and they made stones similar to how you did yours. I loved theirs but I think yours are even better. The coloring came out wonderful, and I don't know what kind of light you will have on it but so much detail gets lost at night anyway.
> 
> I like Debby5's idea for the train in the tunnel. If you could get a projector, cover your opening with window insulating sheeting (I just bought some on clearance a number of weeks ago from Walmart for windows on a facade), you could project the image on the sheeting for next to nothing. I'd add low-lying fog in front of the tunnel to help cover up the projector. Can't wait to see how you end up setting stuff up for this season.


Thanks Spookie, I saw that episode too. I did get a little inspiration from that episode, although I already had started the stone carving process. It hit me as ironic as I was doing the same thing at the same time...


----------



## niblique71

GhoulishCop said:


> niblique71,
> 
> _Sweet Jesus_, Greg! I saw the original pics you posted and I was pretty impressed, but the whole design just blows me away. The folding wings, portability, positioning to the driveway...and let's not forget your incredible paint job. Damn! That's just one cool piece. Great job.
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich, glad you liked it. If I can be of any help for those props your planning (we talked about at the MNT), let me know.


----------



## Death in the Reaper

Hey Greg, I just took a look at this now and the whole thing is fantastic! Not sure if you were going to do any more painting to the front but I think you should add more grunge too it. The coloring that you have now though is perfect. Dirty it up a bit and you'll be good to go. I can't wait to see the sides done. Fantastic job though!

I'm just really blown away by the painting on the rocks the most. Just wow!


----------



## hpropman

Wow Greg I finially had to chance to see this. Fabulous work. Man I need to learn how to weld. Trully a great piece of engineering!


----------



## hpropman

BTW how much does it weigh?


----------



## niblique71

hpropman said:


> BTW how much does it weigh?


I'm guessing that the main facade weighs about 90lbs. Could be more but it's definately under 100 lbs. Two people can easily carry it around. The wing walls are made out of heavier grade plywood and they probably weigh 30-40lbs each. They literrally lift off of thier hinges and can be carried easily by one person.


----------



## The Watcher

That really is awesome! I went and did some searching. This would be a good one to work with. You could edit out some of it. You could also add a real light behind your screen. Then have it come on, just as it appears at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Greg I just found this thread and it is amazing! I love how it looks and especially being able to store it makes it even more impressive. I think you need to demonstrate this at the next make and take.


----------



## niblique71

The Watcher said:


> That really is awesome! I went and did some searching. This would be a good one to work with. You could edit out some of it. You could also add a real light behind your screen. Then have it come on, just as it appears at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> YouTube- 2472 Night Run


THANK you Watcher, that is VERY close to what I'd like to present in 2011. I really appreciate that you actually went to some lengths to find this for me...

I am SOOOO thankful for the opportunity to share this creative process. Sometimes it gives me a huge headache, and other time it brings me great joy. It truely is a labor of love. I have been working on a viable facade design for at least 3 years and it looks like it will actually happen this year.

More post to come as the tunnel section begins to come to life.

BTW there will be several more hinged panels along the driveway. This facade is by far the most complicated. but I realized that in order to get a few good scares, I had to hide what was ahead and create some mystery around each corner.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like what you've done so far Greg...very nice!


----------



## niblique71

Joiseygal said:


> Wow Greg I just found this thread and it is amazing! I love how it looks and especially being able to store it makes it even more impressive. I think you need to demonstrate this at the next make and take.


Thanks Joisey,

Unfortunately it's far to large to transport in my SUV, so this is the perfect opportunity to announce that I am having a Halloween party on the 30th (Sat) before halloween. You can see the facade and all of my other contraptions. Any fellow haunters that are nearby and anal enough to have thier stuff set up early (like me) are welcome to join the fun and come by. Just PM me for the address. We'll most likely have catered food, and nice hot fire, and lots of fun. Would Love to see you and and many others if your not too busy with final details.  Besides I owe you and GC a few beers....


----------



## NoahFentz

Did you say the 30th? Damn I'm getting remarried that day....


----------



## GhoulishCop

I'll be sure to put it on my calendar Greg. Too bad Jeff thinks renewing his vows is more important than a Halloween-related party. Poseur! 

However, you might actually want to reconsider that date. Last year I thought a big bash the night before Halloween would be a great idea. Wrong! By the time Halloween rolled around, I was left drained and rather unexcited about trick-or-treaters coming to the door. While I did finally get back up to speed (it really only took one ToT getting scared), this year I've decided to move it to the week before.

Whenever you decide to have it, I'll make plans to be there! Woohoo! Party!

Rich


----------



## niblique71

GhoulishCop said:


> I'll be sure to put it on my calendar Greg. Too bad Jeff thinks renewing his vows is more important than a Halloween-related party. Poseur!
> 
> However, you might actually want to reconsider that date. Last year I thought a big bash the night before Halloween would be a great idea. Wrong! By the time Halloween rolled around, I was left drained and rather unexcited about trick-or-treaters coming to the door. While I did finally get back up to speed (it really only took one ToT getting scared), this year I've decided to move it to the week before.
> 
> Whenever you decide to have it, I'll make plans to be there! Woohoo! Party!
> 
> Rich


For the last 5 years we've had some friends and neighbors over on the Friday or Saturday closest to halloween. My driveway becomes blocked for vehicles once the haunt is set up, so I try to set it up once and schedule the party as close to Halloween as possible. We've had no problems recovering from the expiriance, even when the events are back to back.


----------



## corner haunt

This is the first I have seen this and all I can say is HOLY CRAP!!! Awesome job! I think it looks great! and yes I can see how that driveway must create a bit of a challenge. I wish I could do stuff like that.


----------



## niblique71

I finally got the facade back up so I can work on it some more. The tunnel wing walls are distressed and painted. The arch supports are completed and the PVC is bent. With a little luck I'll have some pics to post tomorrow.


----------



## trishaanne

CRAP....we're open on the 30 and 31, but we'd love to come up and see your set up the day after Halloween if you leave it up that long.


----------



## niblique71

We'll figure something out Patty. I might have it set up as early as friday if that works better. Monday I plan on the dissassembly process... How early I get started is debatable... SO it might still be up till noon...The weather will factor in the equasion too...

I also want to visit a few of the other haunts within the NJ/PA group this year if I can swing it.

There was some buzz around town that a newspaper or two wanted to do a story on my haunt. If that happens this year I'll have to have to do a dry run a week or two ahead of schedule, so that might be another opportunity to visit my neck of the haunted woods.


----------



## niblique71

*Almost finished*

Well this could be the last post for a while. The facade is 95% complete. All that is left is some minor painting and a few small details that I'll address this halloween. When it's complete there will be more fabric from the left side of the facade to the tree that is about 10' away.This will completely block the view up my driveway. There will also be lighting in the front and in the tunnel. I might even add my haunt name to the top of the facade if I get ambitious.

Everything worked as planned except the actual tunnel part. That doesn't fold with the rest of it as I had planned. But it takes about 20 seconds to install or remove that part. I did a timed test from totally folded to totally assembled and it took about 2 minutes. From that standpoint the design is a complete success. One thing I am especially happy about, is how sturdy and safe the design is.

Nows it's on the the smaller and easier panels that will be all along the rest of the driveway to hide a few scares and create some mystery




























Here it is without the tunnel top.









And here it is partially disassembled for transport into storage.









The facade isn't quite ready for the showroom. That will have to wait till late september. That's when I'll design the fabric skirts to further enhance the sides. I'm also considering making some small stalagtites, stelagmites in the tunnel and some interesting fourescent paint and of course cool lighting.

Thanks to everyone for thier great comments. If I have any other brainstorms or do more work on it, I'll share those as well. I'll be posting pics of my other panels in this thread as they get built. I'm not sure if I will make them as ornate as the main one, but we'll see.


----------



## IMU

I'm way late finding this thread ... awesome work!


----------



## fick209

Absolutely fantastic work Niblique! I think I said it before but I'll say it again, the stone work is beautiful!


----------



## bldaz

*Wow*

Thats a fantastic solution for making an entryway. Now if I only had more time and money I could do that! How did you carve the stones?
Great job! please show some pic's when you get everything together cant wait.


----------



## niblique71

bldaz said:


> Thats a fantastic solution for making an entryway. Now if I only had more time and money I could do that! How did you carve the stones?
> Great job! please show some pic's when you get everything together cant wait.


I used an electric jigsaw to carve the stones into random shapes and sizes. Then I used a long bladed snap-off knife to rough bevel the stones. Then a torpedo-heater (OUTSIDE) to distress the stones and make them look more natural. On about half of them I used water droplets while under the heat to get a really grungy rough effect.


----------



## scareme

I like it more everytime I see it. And I loved it to start with.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Greg you did an awesome job! I love the potential you have with that driveway. I would of never figure you could have a set up like that with that incline, but you made it look great. I can definitely see someone hiding on the upper right back corner and scaring the crap out of someone. I would love to see your haunt, but the day before Halloween doesn't work for me because I work at a haunt.


----------



## Blastin

Holy Crap that is awesome. I would love to do that kind of stuff, but I have no Idea where I would store it! Will be very interested in seeing the shots from the big night.


----------



## niblique71

Joiseygal said:


> Wow Greg you did an awesome job! I love the potential you have with that driveway. I would of never figure you could have a set up like that with that incline, but you made it look great. I can definitely see someone hiding on the upper right back corner and scaring the crap out of someone. I would love to see your haunt, but the day before Halloween doesn't work for me because I work at a haunt.


I had the same thoughts about using the cubby hole to have a staged scare if I can find someone for the night to do it. As far as comming to visit?? I am considering moving the party to the weekend before halloween if enough of the NJ/PA/NY contingient can make it.


----------



## debbie5

I want to do this same type of thing, but entranceway would be a giant open mouth instead of a tunnel entrance. What are you doing to make sure it doesn't fall forward onto its face? How are you securing it? 

Inquiring minds want to know....

(and are you in NJ?)


----------



## Spooky1

That looks fantastic. I love the details you've put into the stone work. Making so it folds for storage is ingenious.


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> I want to do this same type of thing, but entranceway would be a giant open mouth instead of a tunnel entrance. What are you doing to make sure it doesn't fall forward onto its face? How are you securing it?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know....
> 
> (and are you in NJ?)


I made custom hinges that bolted to the RR tie wall.. It's very secure except in a hurricane strength winds.

I am in NJ and tried to respond to your PM but your mailbox is overflowing..


----------



## niblique71

Spooky1 said:


> That looks fantastic. I love the details you've put into the stone work. Making so it folds for storage is ingenious.


Thanks Spookie. Still waiting to meet you and roxy at the NJ/PA MnT's. BTW.. we usually Vacation in MD late summer.. we should try to get together...


----------



## niblique71

The Facade is back up and awaiting it's final touches. I'm waiting for good timing with the weather and my schedule to get a few days to work on it. The additional wing walls up the driveway are completed and painted black. they will get some additional texture as well. More Pics will be comming soon.


----------



## Rev Noch

Fantastic. I can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## bohica

Great work! I am beyond impressed!


----------

